# Irish Gaelic: my special places



## clans

I'm trying to find out what this phrase is in Gaelic. Anyone know?


----------



## cailín gaelach

Are you looking for this in Scottish Gaelic or Irish (gaelic) ?

In Irish anyway it would be M'áit speisialta.

I think that in Scottish Gaelic it would be M'àite àraidh.
If its Scottish Gaelic that you're looking for though you should definitely wait for someone else to confirm that or to give you the proper phrase as I wouldn't be all that confident in the language.

Hope this helps


----------



## clans

It does, thank you! Do you know of a good reference website where I can find gaelic translations?


----------



## purplebroccoli

Hi!
Here's a good online Irish dictionary. 
http://www.englishirishdictionary.com/home


But if you only want to learn common phrases and such I suggest this:
http://www.ireland-information.com/
or this:
http://www.linguanaut.com/english_irish

And if you feel like listening ...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/northernireland/irish/blas/learners/beag1/lesson1.shtml

Hope it helps you


----------

